# Farmall C Demonstrator value?



## m49farmall (Feb 16, 2007)

I was wondering what a Farmall C Demonstrator is worth that is in original condition and has been inside all its life. So nice sheetmetal and little to no rust. That runs ok. This tractor also has the paperwork from the dealer and is painted red as most were from the dealer according to IH. So give me your feedback on what a tractor like this is worth.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I thought they were painted White with red lettering?


----------



## m49farmall (Feb 16, 2007)

*RE: post*

All of them were painted white from the ih factory but the dealer was expected to paint them red upon sale. A few were not repainted and are still originally white but most are white and are indistinguishable from the others except they were made in 1950 and the serial #'s are known. which i found on an earlier tractor forum discussion.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum m49farmall! I got the email concerning your posting question. Looks like you have things figured out and under control.


----------

